# Update from Alison and Juliette



## snagglepat

I have some very, very sad news to pass on. I just had a text from Alison saying the following:

_'Bad news to tell you. My little Alex died a few hours ago. Christopher is stable. We're OK. Can you tell the girls please.'_

Alison and Juliette, our love and thoughts are so very much with you, Christopher and your families at this time, and our thoughts are also with Alex, here for so short a time, but so deeply loved.

Gina, Rae, Ember and Digger. xxxx


----------



## ritzi

tears for you all.....life is unexplainable sometimes.....

willing Christopher to hold on for you - and peaceful rest for Alex

ritz and dh.


----------



## Hugs

Hello,

I'm so sorry to hear your news. I know exactly how you are both feeling. Me and my DH had our 1st twin at 20+3 on the 23rd of Aug and he was born sleeping and then twin 2 our baby girl was born 28 days later(17th sept), she was born at 24 weeks and is in ITU fighting for life. 

There is no words that can take away the pain but i hope your wee boy continues to fight.

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Alison and Ju

our thoughts are with you on the sad loss of your son Alex 

love

Mez
xxx


----------



## nickidee

I am so deeply sorry to hear about your loss, Alison and Ju. My thoughts are with you all at this time.
Nicki x


----------



## Mish3434

Sorry to hear of your sad loss   praying for Christopher to carry on fighting for you with Alex as his Guardian Angel    

Love to you all
Shelley xx


----------



## Deedhappymelike!

Oh Alison, I'm so sorry. Words cannot express how much I feel for you and your partner at this awful time. I am so praying that little Christopher is a fighter and pulls through for you both. 

With love and best wishes - wendy xxx


----------



## cleg

alison & juliette 
no words can express or explain what i want to say right now, 
i am just so sorry + extremely sad 
please know that you are in mine + DP's thoughts 
+ i am willing + wishing soooo hard that christopher continues to do well 
with his brother guiding + watching over him 

​
Alex how i wish i could of seen you in your mummy's arms sweetheart, 
play amongst the stars +
sleep on the clouds 
i know you will always be watching over your mummy's + little brother

sleep tight little angel



Christopher stay strong for mummy


claire & kenny 
xxx​


----------



## AllySidey

Alison & Ju - Truly devasted to hear the sad loss of your son Alex, may he watch over Christopher and keep him strong.

Love & Hugs
Ally
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Alison and Ju I am so sorry to hear the sad news on the loss of your little Alex.  My thoughts are with you both- hoping that Christopher is keeping strong and fighting.

Love to you both
L x


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi guys,

So so sorry to hear the news about Alex  , we are thinking of you at this really sad time, 

Christopher darling, keep fighting and grow strong, your mummies love you very much and we are all fighting for you on your behalf!

Love
Kerry Helen and Edie


----------



## duff

Oh Alison and Juliette, we are so, so sorry to hear about poor little Alex.  You're all in our thoughts, much love to your whole family. 
Jason and Tracey XX


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Alison and Ju, I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear that Alex didn't make it.  

I hope that he watches over Christopher and helps him continue to fight for you both.  

Love
Jane
xx


----------



## sardonic sunflower

Alison and Ju

We're so very sorry to hear the news about baby Alex.  Thinking of you all and praying that Christopher continues to be a little fighter for his mammy and mummy.

Sian & Louise x


----------



## viviennef

Oh Alison and Juliette, I'm gutted for you both. Rest in peace Alex and stay strong Christopher. Thinking of you all at this sad time.

Viv xxx


----------



## Tonia2

Oh no... 
Alison & Ju, I am so sorry. 
Thinking of Christopher and sending him all the strength possible. I hope you two have lots of support and loving arms around you. 
All our love, 
Toni & Bron. 
xxx


----------



## Locket

Ali and Juliette

I cannot imagine how it must feel to have lost your precious Alex but I know you will be focussing all your strength and all the positive energy you can muster on Christopher.  

No words can express how sad I feel for you.    

Loads of love and a HUGE squeeze      

Lucy, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## some1

Alison and Juliette - I am so sorry to hear the sad news about baby Alex.  Hoping and praying that Christopher stays strong.  Thinking of you all.

Some1

xxxx


----------



## honneybee

alison and juliette

I am so truely sorry to read about baby Alex. may he rest peacefully beautiful angel. 

Please be strong Christopher your mums need you so much, you are a little fighter. 

no words I say can  have enough feeling I have for you both at this sad time. keep strong for your son, hope you have plenty of support   

mitch
x


----------



## emsy25

Alison and Juliette,

I am so sorry to hear of the sad news.  My thoughts are with you both at this sad time.  

Praying at the same time for little Christopher.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Alison and Ju

Thinking of you today - Christopher please keep fighting- you are so so loved

Alex- you are so loved and missed- please watch over your brother.

love

Mez
xxx


----------



## nickster

I'm so so sorry to hear about your terrible loss. Try to stay strong, and keep fighting little Christopher. Nickyxxx


----------



## nismat

I was so very sad to read the news about baby Alex. Such a precious little boy, and so wanted. 
My thoughts are with you both, and with Christopher, willing him to fight and to grow. 

Much love,
Tamsin xxx


----------



## pem

Alison and Ju,

I am so sorry for the loss of your little Alex, our love and thoughts are with you, and little Christopher.  

Christopher - stay strong and keep fighting for your mummy and mammy   .

Alex - Rest in Peace Little Angel and keep watch over your little brother.

Emma xx


----------



## Livelife

Alison and Ju

So sorry to hear this sad news. I am praying that Christopher is a strong little fighter and will bring you much joy.

Christine x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

So sorry to hear about your loss.

Tracy xxx


----------



## Jools71

Alison and Ju


So sorry to hear about your sad loss of Alex am praying little Christopher will stay strong

                                  love Jools xxxx


----------



## PaulaB

Ali and Ju,
I am so very sorry that you have lost such a beloved son. Please keep fighting little Christopher. You are so precious and loved. 
I will be thinking of you all and praying for you too. Keep strong. P xxxx


----------



## SueL

Thinking of you all, Alex you were taken far too soon, watch over and make your brother Christopher strong ((((((((hugs)))))))))) to you all.

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby whisper

Alison and Ju


So sorry to hear about your sad loss of Alex 
i am am praying baby  Christopher will keep strong
lea-Anne xx


----------



## lucky2010

Text from Alison last night saying that christopher had another stable day and had some milk in a drip.... Keep strong little man x


----------



## bagpuss1

Thanks for the update Rach and Julie,

Alison and Juliette,

Helen and I have not been able to stop thinking of you over the last few days. So glad that Christopher has stayed stable and that he is taking some milk. 

We will carry on sending you guys all of our positive thoughts and wishes,

Kerry, Helen and Edie


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks Rach

Alison and Ju been thinking of you over the last few days and just hoping and praying that Little Christopher will stay strong and keep growing, glad to hear that he has been able to have some milk, love and hugs to you all!!

Maggie & Emma
xx


----------



## pem

Keep strong little Christopher, what a fantastic little boy, taking his milk  . Always thinking of you and your family Alison


----------



## **Tashja**

Glad little Christopher is keeping strong - he has a very special guardian angel looking after him. 

Big hugs to you all - I have not stopped thinking about you since I heard your sad news 

T xx


----------



## MG

So sorry to hear of the loss of your son, Alex. My thoughts are with you and sending lots of grow strong vibes to Christopher and great news that he had another stable day.

Melissa xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Alison and Juliette

I'm so glad you got to spend some precious time with Alex - he was so so wanted, and loved so much.
I just can't believe that I'm reading this news after a few days off the boards.

I hope and pray that Christopher continues with his strength and feeding.
My thoughts are with you all very much and I know you'll be looking after each other.

Thanks Rach and Gina for the updates - such an important little family for us all.

Love

Emma xx


----------



## Mable

Much love to Alison and Juliette - so sorry to hear about little Alex. Haven't had much internet access as we on our holidays in Ireland, we are rooting for little Christopher with everyone else. Hope you are all ok. xxx


----------



## Tonia2

Stay strong little Christopher. 
Glad to hear he's had a good couple of days. We're all thinking of you guys constantly.


----------



## lucky2010

Alison asked me to let you all know christopher had another good day yesterday.... He had more of her milk and even did a poo! Come on little man!


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Rach

Very good and positive news. 
Keep going little Christopher. We're all praying for you little man

Love

Emma x


----------



## pem

Woohoo...Christohoper did a poo...     and i bet he loves his mummys milk..keep strong little man..more poos please!!

Emma


----------



## **Tashja**

Great news - sounds like they have a little fighter there !! 

Wonderful that he is taking mummy's milk and doing poos !!! 

T xx


----------



## starrysky

Dear Alison and Juliette

We just managed to log on in Greece and are very sad to read about Alex   .

We are thinking of you all and sending lots of strength to Christopher    .

Sending all our love

Heather, Jo and Adam


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Great news on the pooh, shows his little system is working as it should.



I remember Marcus' first pooh, they are definately a  

Love
Jane
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Christopher will love this when he's older   . So many 'aunties' talking about his first poo


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Stay strong Christopher- thinking about you!!! 

L x


----------



## Marielou

Oh, I am so so saddened to hear the news about Alex.     Much love to Alison, Juliette, and Christopher.  

Glad to hear Christopher is doing well, stay strong little man   

Marie xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Desperately sad news   , I send my love to all of you and wish you all the strength you need to battle on with little Christopher.  xxx


----------



## candygirl

So sorry to hear your sad news - our thoughts are with you and little Christopher.

Candy x


----------



## lucky2010

Just had another message from Alison, Christopher has had another good day and is a week old today. The consultant is happy with his progress. Our well wishes are working to keep him strong so keep him in your thoughts everyone.

Rach xxxx


----------



## viviennef

That's great news, stay strong Christopher      

Viv xxx


----------



## Billie

Alison and Ju

I was so very sorry to hear the sad news about Alex.  I've been away and only just managed to get back and post but I want you to know that I've been thinking about you both all weekend and willing Christopher to fight on.  

I hope that Alex is at peace now.  When I heard the news, I said a little prayer and asked my Robbie to look after him for you.  He will always be your forever baby and will be with you each day of your life in all that you do.

I'm so pleased that Christopher is doing well.  He's obviously a little fighter and has his brother watching over him and willing him on.  Long may it continue.

Much love to you both.
Billie and Abi xxx


----------



## KT4UK

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news.

Christopher keep strong little man. I'm pleased he had a good day today.

Thinking of you at this sad time

Katie x x x


----------



## pem

Keep strong little Christopher, thrilled to bits to hear that he is doing well and the consultant is happy with his progress, keep showing that strength Christopher, we are all thinking of you and your mummy every day


----------



## Mable

Just to say how much we are thinking of little Christopher and hoping that he continues to make progress and grows big and strong.

Also thinking of Alison and Juliette -must be very exhausting.


----------



## snagglepat

I've just heard from Alison again. Christopher is still doing well, but he has a heart murmer. He had a scan today and found that the hole hasn't closed yet so he's now on medication to try and help that happen. If it doesn't wok it'll involve surgery, but hopefully it'll do the trick and Christopher will fix it all by himself.

Alex's funeral is going to be this Friday. I asked if Ember could buy flowers or make a donation for Alex and apparently donations to Bliss (http://www.bliss.org.uk) are what Alex would want.

Gina. x


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Gina

Do we make an individual donation for little Alex, or does he have something set up in his name?
Pleased to hear Christopher is doing well and I've also got everything crossed that he fixes without any more intervention than needed.

Please give all our love to the 3 of them if you are able to

xxxx


----------



## caz nox

Thinking of you both 

Carrie
XX


----------



## petdowe

Thinking of you all  
nicky xx


----------



## viviennef

Just to let you know there's a girl called Hugs who has a little girl born at 24 weeks and she had to have an operation on her heart. It sounds like the same thing that Christopher has. Her little girl is doing well but maybe someone could let Alison know about her incase she needs someone to talk to. Hugs posts on the birth announcement thread with updates on her daughter Aimee and I'm sure she wouldn't mind talking to Alison or Juliette as she'll understand what they're going through.

Viv xxx


----------



## Hugs

Hello,

Just checking on the update.

As Viv said my baby Aimee had the same thing. The drugs worked the 1st for Aimee then it opened again then she had another course and it worked a wee bit the opened again then she had to have the surgery. I am more that happy if you want to talk to me. I know exactly how your both feeling. Please feel free to contact me and i can let you know what happens. Aimee has also had to have steroids to get her off the ventilator.

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Anymore news from Alison, Ju and Christopher folks?? Wishing them all well
L x


----------



## petdowe

Thinking of them loads
nicky


----------



## mccart1

Thinking of you guys 
xx
Elaine


----------



## Hugs

Hi,

Anyone know how the wee mans heart scan went ?


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Seems they are keeping an eye on his sats with the new tube before they make any choices...



Alison0702 said:


> Hello you lovely bunch
> 
> Just done a home dash, so thought I would pop on and give you an update.
> 
> The funeral on Friday was the worst day of my life. I felt like my heart had been ripped out when they took him out of the car. I dont remember walking into the church at all, but I do remember that the service was so lovely and the chaplain from the hospital said some lovely things. We feel like he had a lovely send off, and we did feel strangely at peace afterwards. We can look forward now, always remembering him and how gorgeous he was.
> 
> Christopher is still stable but still on his ventilator which is giving him a bit if grief. Thet are going to keep an eye on it today and maybe give him a new tube-which will mean sedating him while they do it  But it could also mean that is was this causing his saturations to go up and down not the duct. They are scanning him tomorrow for the duct, so hopefully that will be ok.
> 
> I worry about absolutely everything and I'm sure I do the nurses heads in - ah well!
> 
> ....


----------



## Damelottie

Do we have any further news from Alison?

Think of you every day and hope Christopher is keeping strong and safe

xxxx


----------



## PaulaB

You are in my thoughts every day and I am willing Christopher on. Keep strong and take care of each other. Pxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thinking of you all and hoping and praying Christopher is doing well
L x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi everyone,

I got a text from Alison this morning so thought I'd update everyone here. Christopher was put on a new ventilator yesterday and is doing really well working his little lungs. Yey! 

Sending massive love to Alison, Ju and Christopher from here.

Gina. x


----------



## CookieSal

That's really positive news    Sending love to all 3 of them xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Brilliant news - I read on another thread he was doing well  

Thanks Gina. I hope you're all OK too xxx


----------



## pem

What brilliant news!!! Go Christopher!!


----------



## petdowe

Thats fantastic news 
Thankyou Gina...
nicky


----------



## nickster

So pleased to hear Christopher's doing well... that's really excellent news.  Love to the clan. x


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi Guys,

It is grest news that Christopher is doing so well, we are so pleased!

Keep fighting little one!

Kerry, Helen and Edie


----------



## lucky2010

Little christopher has been transferred to Newcastle as they thought he had nec but he seems to be doing better now. pulled out his vent tube and is now on cpap and doing well. Alison is fed up and her milk has dried up   sending them all lots of love x x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Send them our love- Good news he doesn't have NEC and has stepped down to CPAP.  
L x


----------



## evelet

What is NEC?

I'm very glad to hear he is doing well. Love to all 3.


----------



## Alison0702

Good evening ladies  

Well, what do you think of our little man then? I had my first cuddle today and I cant even begin to tell you how that felt. I am in love even more now  

We are back in Newcastle now, and we moved back home last night so it feels like a bit of normality again. I hate leaving him in the hosp though.
We got transferred back as they thought C had NEC which is a serious bowel infection which can be life threatening and may need surgery if it gets bad, and the RVI in Newcastle was where it would have been done. So they put him on the priority transfer list and we were away within a few hours.

I am glad to be home, but am feeling pretty low at the moment. My milk has also been hit and miss which has been stressing me out as I feel guilty putting him on formula food. But I managed to get 30ml out tonight so I feel much better.
The trouble with being home is that it brings back memories of being pregnant and that upsets me so much as I should still be waddling about with my babies safe inside. Even brushing my teeth makes me sad as I used to admire the bump in the mirror while I was doing it.      

I hope everyone is well. I will catch up on everyones news now I am home and will be able to do some personals.

Hugs and    to everyone
xxx


----------



## PaulaB

Alison he is so tiny and beautiful. I am so pleased for you to finally get to hold him. What a moment that must have been. He is a real little fighter and you are both so strong. Its bound to be hard to be home again. As you said its not how things were meant to be and you have been through a huge ordeal. Its going to take a lot of time for things to sink in and feel normal again but it will happen. I think of you all every day and am so pleased that Christopher is making such progress. Keep strong and take care. P xxxx


----------



## viviennef

Aww, he's just lovely. Hope he goes from strength to strength. I can't imagine how hard this has been for you but don't feel bad or guilty about him going onto formula. You've done your best and he'll thrive just fine on formula. Wishing you the very best for the future with your boy.

Viv xxx


----------



## pem

Alison - he is absolutely fabulous, I was just thinking about you as i was walking down the stairs (as you do!!), I log on and there you both are!!! Its fantastic that you ahve finally got to hold him, I bet he loved it, being close to his mummy.

You are doing so well and being amazingly strong, you should be really really proud of yourself, it is a real trauma what you have been through and it must be difficult to know how to feel and how to 'be' every day. But you are doing it and that shows you what a fantastic muumy you are and what a fantastic mummy you will continue to be.

Thinking of you and your family every day, its great to hear from you!!

Emma


----------



## duff

What a sweetie Christopher is, Alison!  Really well done to you and J.


----------



## some1

Alison - I am so glad your tiny miracle is doing so well and you have had a chance to hold him.  Thinking of you and your family often and wishing you well.

Some1
xx


----------



## MG

Christopher is a gorgeous little fella! It's so lovely to see a photo of you holding him! 

I've no doubt being back at home is bringing up painful memories for you. You've been through a terrible ordeal and still are. But I can see where Christopher gets his fighting spirit from! 

Melissa


----------



## CookieSal

How wonderful to see that picture.    Sending lots of love to all 3 of you. xxx


----------



## starrysky

Welcome home Alison and Juliette!

Just like Pem I was thinking about seeing a photo of Christopher this evening, I was in the bath!!!

Christopher is a lovely wee boy, and it is nice to see you too, as someone says you both look strong. I can see why you are in love!

I'm sorry about your milk - of course I lost my milk supply too and was very sad about it but I have come to accept that it just wasn't to be , and he got the first few lots which are so important. I felt better once I decided to stop trying, I had pneumonia and I just didnt have it in me. I had long chats with another woman in hopsital about it who was very distressed at giving up, she'd also had IVF and we both decided in the end it wasn't so important. You love Christopher and you are bonded with him, that will stand whether or not you breastfeed. 

I can understand how you are feeling, of course Adam stayed inside until 35 weeks but I still felt cheated of these last few weeks, I always described the last few photos of me pregnant as "that's the most pregnant I was" with a sense of regret.

Roll on the time when you can bring Christoper home and begin filling your home with happy memories. 

Lots of love to you all

Heather, Jo and Adam

ps Adam's one on Wednesday, I cant believe it!!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Alison what a beautiful photo of you both- and your strong little man- so pleased to see and hear that he is doing well.  Great that you are back home and produced some milk for him.
L x


----------



## Alison0702

Thanks for your messages about how gorgeous our son is....even though I know already  

He's had a hard day today. He has been on CPAP which is a type of ventilator which pushes air at a constant pressure to keep his lungs open. He breathes the rest of it. He has been put on this 3 times now - the two times before he has got tired, then he had a lump of mucus that got stuck in his windpipe and stopped his breathing. He has so far been on it for almost 3 days but today he stopped breathing 3 times and needed help from the lovely nurses to start again. He goes blueish and it is very scary. I have just called the hosp to see how he is and after the last episode, she has turned him on his tummy and put a neckroll under his chin to keep his mouth shut (he is just like me ha ha) and he is doing much better since. So I am hoping he can stay on this CPAP and not be sedated to go back on the old ventilator. 
One time I used to get totally hysterical when he had funny turns, but now I am calm and surprising myself aswell as Ju.  

I am currently enjoying a nice glass or two of wine and chilling nicely. 

Hope you are all ok. 

Big hugs xx


----------



## evelet

it must be SO scary I can only imagine that you are both in a constant state of anxiety. I'm glad the wine is helping though  

I hope you both get a decent night's sleep and your boy keeps going on the cpap nice and strong tomorrow.

Eve x


----------



## nickidee

You have all been so much in my thoughts and I am so glad you have finally been able to hold Christopher - that must have been a fantastic feeling! I am also glad that the cpap seems to be having the desired effect and means that Christopher does not need to be sedated. It is a testament to you and Ju the way that you have been able to get through this desperately difficult period together. Christopher truly is a lucky boy to have two such wonderful parents. 
Lots of love to you all...
Nicki x


----------



## Mable

Wow Alison and Ju - what a beautiful picture. Also can't imagine how stressful it must be for you both leaving Christopher in hospital and hanging out at home. With all that he is going through with his breathing problems and going blue - how stressful. How strong you both are.

Must be so strange being home again - thinking of you both so much and just hope that it gets easier as time passes and you get used to it. Also hoping that Christopher gains in strength and that you can worry less.
Mable


----------



## wsj

Alison - i just wanted to say how desperately sorry i am to read about all you've been going through these last few weeks and echo what others have said about your strength and resilience.

I also wanted to let you know that both our children had spells in SCBU when they were born  - 6 days with our son and a month with our daughter. So, although I can't imagine what is must be like to be in your particular situation, I  can empathise with something of the experience of having babies in special care. I just wanted to let you know in case you ever want to 'talk' about anything - just message me.

Keeping everything crossed for christopher, you and juliette

wendy


----------



## Tonia2

Alison, I've been thinking of you guys constantly. I'm so glad Christopher is doing well.       
Love to you all, 
Tonia


----------



## Damelottie

Sooo nice to see a picture of you both.

Much love

Emma xxxxx


----------



## sardonic sunflower

Alison, great picture of you and your gorgeous Christopher.  It must have been such an amazing moment to hold him for the first time. He's obviously got his fighting spirit from his Mammy! I hope each day gets easier and Christopher continues to get stronger until that special day when he's home safe with you both.

Sian x


----------



## pem

Hey Alison, how is your gorgeous son? Hope you are keeping calm and staying chilled with a nice glass of wine!!

Thinking of you all daily.. 

Emma


----------



## lucky2010

Update from Alison tonight.... Poor little christopher might have to have surgery tomorrow as they think they've seen a bowel obstruction/ narrowing on an xray. I know you'll all join me in sending all our love and thoughts their way. Rach x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Christopher keep fighting little man, thinking of you all at this time
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh goodness. Lots of love to Christopher, Alison, and Juliette.

I think of you every day

Thanks for letting us know Rach

Emma xx


----------



## nickidee

Am desperately hoping that surgery isn't necessary but if it is, that it goes smoothly. I am so sorry that you have all had such a rocky ride and sincerely hope that you can all be back home together very soon.
love nicki x


----------



## starrysky

Alison, Juliette and Christopher - we are sending our love and strength. 

Heather. Jo and Adam


----------



## pem

Alison, Juliette and little Christopher, thinking of you and sending you lots of love and    .

Keep strong little man!

Emma


----------



## nickster

Thinking of you all at this turbulent time...    Nickyx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

I just got a text message from Alison, although it didn't all come through I got enough to be able to report that Christopher had the surgery and it went well. He had a narrowing of the bowel that he's had since birth and it's been corrected.His breathing is apparently easier now as things aren't so constricted, or at least, that's what I understand from the message I got.

Christopher's clearly a real little fighter. Well done little one. Our thoughts are with you.

Gina, Rae and Ember. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ahh Christopher keep strong and hope that you make a quick recovery.  Thinking of you all
L x


----------



## cleg

so pleased it all went well  

thanx for the update  

Alison, Ju + Christopher thinking of you always  

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

snagglepat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got a text message from Alison, although it didn't all come through I got enough to be able to report that Christopher had the surgery and it went well. He had a narrowing of the bowel that he's had since birth and it's been corrected.His breathing is apparently easier now as things aren't so constricted, or at least, that's what I understand from the message I got.
> 
> Christopher's clearly a real little fighter. Well done little one. Our thoughts are with you.
> 
> Gina, Rae and Ember. x


Hi

I got a text too it also said (think its the bits your missing Gina......naughty texts when they do that) that the bowel problem is something he has been born with, his Tummy is lots better now.

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Tonia2

Big hugs to Alison Ju & Christopher. I hope he continues to get stronger & stronger. 

Love Tonia
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Great news that all went well and its made things easier   

Thanks for the updates girls

Emma x


----------



## pem

Hey, Fab news that all has gone well and the little man is finding things easier. Sending loads and loads of love,   and support to all of you!

Emma


----------



## Alison0702

Good evening lasses

Sorry I've been missing for a while - just havnt had time to log on and type.

Thanks for your lovely messages. Think you are all so so lovely.

Just an update..

Christopher is doing well and recovering well after his op. He got swelling in his tummy and wasnt pooing so the surgeons came to have a look and decided to operate as there was clearly an issue. 
They had a look inside and saw that he had a narrowing of his bowel, which was probably there at birth. So they chopped that bit out and  put it back together again (I'm good at medical speak aren't I)  
We were terrified when he went to theatre. We went with him, and I can honestly say that I felt my heart was breaking when they took him away. I hate the fact that we can do nothing to help him when he needs it. 
When we were walking through the hospital to theatre, people were staring in his incubator saying "eeh look how smll that baby is". I thought I was going to punch someone., How bloody dare they.                

He came out of the op and I was expecting him to be really still. He had a droopy mouth for about 5 minutes, then started kicking about. He was active and we were really pleased but I am sure he was hurting himself when he was kicking his legs about.

His morphine has been reduced today and he has started on my milk again today which he seems to be tolerating. I am nearly out of milk but I will persevered even if I get 10mls a time, its a lot to him. 

So, fingers crossed he continues to be a little fighter and gets well. I think its about time he had a nice spell of getting well now. 

He is 2lb 6oz now too. Big fatso.  

We went to a remembrance service on Sunday for lost babies. That was horrendous but nice at the same time. I am missing Alex so much.

I feel pretty blue at the moment. I am so scared all of the time and HATE being away from his side. It's very lonely spending all day every day in intensive care. Luckily Ju is off now till after Christmas so at least we have each other. 

Sorry not sent any personals, but you know I think of you all. 

Take care xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Alsion thanks so much for updating us on your littel man's progress- so pleased to hear he is doing well, he is a great little figher.

Your 10 mls of milk will do him the world of good.

Does your NICU have links with BLISS to support parents with babies in NICU'SCBU's- might be worth a look.

Remembering Alex at this time as well.

Love to you all
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Alison

Thanks for popping by to update us. I'm so glad Christopher got through the op OK. I can only imagine the feeling when you had to hand him over. Like your worst nightmare. But you got through it - and as you say - lets hope there's some better luck coming up.

I'm quite sure I'm right in saying that we all think about Alex very much too. I'm so very glad Ju is off work now to be with you.

Love

Emma xxxx

PS You did BRILLIANTLY with the milk!


----------



## viviennef

Hi Alison, you're doing fantastic, I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling but Christopher sounds like a little fighter and I'm so glad all went well with his op. Sending you all a big  

Viv xxx


----------



## PaulaB

So glad to hear Christopher is doing so well after op. I dont know how you cope with all of this. You are so strong. The love carries you through. Take care P xxx


----------



## Alison0702

Morning

Just an update...

Guess what! Christopher had a scan on his heart yesterday and his duct still hasn't closed. So another operation coming up.  

I was really down yesterday but I know that this op will help him so much. This is the main reason why he is struggling coming off the ventilator. So, it can only be a positive thing. He'll have to go to another local hospital which specialises in hearts, but he will be back to the RVI within the day to recover.
The cardiologist from the Freeman is coming to see another baby today so is going to have a look at Christopher while he is there. I am hoping he will say he doesn't need it, but I know thats not going to happen.

On a happier note, I got to have him lying on my chest yesterday skin to skin - they call it kangaroo care. It was so so amazing, and he felt great. It actually felt like I had a baby, if you know what I mean. I am hoping to do it again today.

Will update you later. I am off to see the most gorgeous boy in the world  

Have a good day xxx


----------



## pem

Hi alison,

You hun, are doing so well and by the sound of things, so is your little man. It sounds so incredibly difficult and I'm glad for you that Ju is off with you now so you can be together through all these ups and downs. I bet it was lovely to have him on your chest with his skin on yours, lovely little man.

It is great to hear from you and get updates on little Christopher.

Thinkning of Alex, looking after his brother..

Sending you  

Emam


----------



## Mable

Alison. So sorry you are going through another operation with Christopher and are without your Alex. So sorry it feels lonely and awful. Much love to you from us all here.


----------



## crazycat

Hi Alison & Juliette,

I do hope this operation will just help Christopher to really turn the corner, you really have been through the mill.  Over 2lb now, my he is growing!  Go Christopher.  Try not to worry too much about feeding, Adam never really did manage & was tube fed at first, you would never guess now to look at him & we saw lots of tiny babies doing really well on the special formulas they have now.  I think the most important thing you can both do is provide with regular contact with you, your voices & comfort - I know you will be doing that so well.

I can't imagine how awful you must be feeling about Alex, somehow the Christmas season just seems to make it worse.  I feel very sad for all of you & I wish I could help.

Heather & Adam send lots of love too.

Jo  x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Alison- So sorry to hear that Christopher may need another op on his heart- but he has proved to be such a  little fighter. Love to you all
L x


----------



## petdowe

I am thinking of you all love nicky xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi Alison

Thinking of you all, hoping that you are all staying strong, I know what you mean about the kangeroo care in nicu, we had this with Louise when she was in scbu and this was a fab time for both of us, both emma and I had kangeroo care each day, so hoping you and ju are enjoying this time, and it also felt like we were bonding during this time!!  Wishing you 3 all the best and thinking of you lots!!

Love Maggie, Emma Louise xxx


----------



## lucky2010

last i heard from alison was that little christopher had his op and was doing well x x


----------



## Alison0702

Hiya  

Hope you are all doing well. I am finding it impossible to catch up with all the posts, so here's a big hello to everyone and I promise I will catch up soon...hopefully  

I wanted to let you know whats been happening since I spoke to you last week.

Firstly, Christopher is 3lbs...that was when he was weighed on Monday. He gets weighed again Friday so will hopefully be a bit bigger then. I see a difference every time I see him.

He had to have his operation on his duct last Friday morning. We went to the Freeman at 0800 where he had a scan to make sure he needed the op, which he did. He then had an x-ray on his chest as the aneathetist thought he looked puffy. He then said he didnt want to operate as he didnt think his lun gs were up to it. The consultant at the RVI told him to operate as Christopher wouldnt reall get better without it.The aneathetist then said we were in for a very rough ride over the weekend with him and kept shaking his head. I wanted to punch his lights out. I dont mind knowing the truth but I honestly thought he wasnt going to get thru the op. It was horrible. 

Anyway, he did get thru it, and he had a fantastic weekend on the lowest amount of ventilation he's ever had. My son knows how to stick his 2 fingers up as doctors  

So, they took him off the ventilator yesterday and he is still off it. He looked nice and comfy today and was breathing well. I hope this is the way forward now.

He had his eye test on Tuesday and so far so good. He is going to be seen every week, so he may still need treatment.

I have stopped expressing and Christopher is now on formula food. It was stressing me out too much, and it was taking me 30 minutes to get 4 mls of milk. So, I made the decision to stop. 

I had a horrendous week last week. I just couldnt bear to be near anyone or talk to anyone. I feel much better now though and even bought a Christmas tree today even though I am totally NOT in the Christmas spirit.

Well, I had better go and eat. 

Speak very soon.

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Alison Thanks so much for updating us, so pleased to hear that Christopher is yet again fighting through, and getting bigger.  Take came of yourself hun, love to you all L x.


----------



## evelet

Alison - sounds like it was the best idea to stop expressing. You gave him as much as you could and I am sure it really really made a huge difference.

I am v glad to hear how big he's getting. Long may it continue.

Love to you, Christopher and Juliette

Eve x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Alison and Ju
So pleased to read on the other thread that Christopher is off CPAP and doing well on his own- thinking of you all
L x


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Thought you might like to see this here, I posted it on the support thread we have on the North East board. Also I think it might be nice to change the Subject line for this thread, to "Alison and Ju - Updated" or something, it's not all sad news they have now.





JaneNewcastle said:


> I'm sure Alison won't mind me posting a quick update. I bumped into her and Ju in Markies on Sunday.
> 
> Christopher is doing really well, she showed me a recentish photo of him on her phone. He seems to be doing so well that they are waiting for a space to move him into the Green Bay (for those of you that don't know SCBU at the RVI that is the last place before going home).
> 
> It was lovely to see them, and Ju met Marcus for the first time, what better example could he be of a premature baby graduate of SCBU?
> 
> Jane
> xx


----------



## pem

Thanks so much for the update, its fantastic to hear that little Christopher is doing so well!!! Yay for the Green bay and I really hope that they can bring him home sooner rather than later to setlle down as a family!!

Loads of love to you Alison, Juliette and Christopher, loads of     for Christophers continued strength!!!

Emma


----------



## lucky2010

I just logged on to let you all know the same news Jane has told you all. I am in regular contact with Alison but don't get much chance to get on the computer to fill you all in. I have been sent  a pic of Christopher and he is gorgeous... think Alison said he's 3lbs 11ozs now and doing so well. What great news!!!
Love Rach xx


----------



## Mable

Hurray! So exciting and hope you can take Christopher home with you very soon. Will be a wonderful day.


----------



## CookieSal

That's wonderful news, I am so pleased for them.


----------



## Alison0702

Hiya everyone  

Hope you are all well...I am missing chatting with you all...you wouldnt think I was an fertilty friends obsessive before all these shannannigans  

Thanks for your lovely messages. 

I just wanted to give you an update.........

Christopher is doing very well at the moment and is now in the Green area. 
He is 4lb 3oz, is breathing on his own on a teeny amount of oxygen, on 2 hourly feeds which will hopefully go up to 3 hourly over the weekend. And of course looking soooooooooooooo gorgeous    

We have felt brave enough to start buying things now, and have ordered his buggy/cot/car seat. Woohooo.


----------



## starrysky

Brilliant news Alison!!!!

Would love to see a piccy of your 4lb plus boy.

Heather


----------



## Tonia2

So glad to hear this Alison. we've been wondering how things were going. Enjoy the shopping!   

love to you all, 
Tonia
xxx


----------



## petdowe

I would also like to see your 4lb plus baby boy too 
Aww bless i am so happy for you all he is doing really well
love nicky xxxx


----------



## CookieSal

So good that your little man is getting bigger and stronger.  Sending you all lots of love. x


----------



## lucky2010

Little Christopher had to have laser eye surgery today. I am awaiting an update from Alison to see how he's doing. He has to go back to the red area and back on ventilator after op. Sending all our love their way x x xx

Just had update... he's come back to ward and has opened his eyes. just waiting to get off ventilator... come on little Christopher x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

christopher hoping and praying you are doing well
L x


----------



## snagglepat

Alison and Ju,

I only just found this. I'm sending you massive amounts of love and best wishes, and healing thoughts to Christopher. I hpe he's back out of that red area soon.

Huge love,

G. x


----------



## pem

Christopher - Sending you all the healing love and thoughts possible for your lovely little eyes. You can see your lovely mummy better now!!

Alison and Juliette - Hope you're both ok, sending you lots of   

Emma


----------



## petdowe

Christopher here's sending you a big  
Here's sending you both a big   i am thinking of you both.


----------



## Alison0702

Hiya everyone  

Lovely to read your messages. 

Well, lots has happened in the last week.

After speaking to other mams, I was expecting Christopher to be on the ventilator for about 3-5 days...oh no,not him. 20 hours and he was off it. They put him onto the cpap machine, which he got annoyed with after an hour, so he was back to breathing on his own after 24 hours. So proud!
The eye surgeon will come and test his eyes tomorrow to make sure all is ok, but he is excellent so I'm not worried.

This week has been so special...

Monday   


He weighed 5lb 5oz    Most of his little clothes are getting a bit small for him now, which is fab!

He also had his first bath. The nurse showed us how to do it, so it's my turn tomorrow and I cant wait.

Today  


He took 10mls of milk from a bottle. He knew exactly what to do. He needed more oxygen while he was having it, but thats normal. Again the nurse did it but I'll do it tomorrow.



Alex darling, well done on looking after us all. Wish you were here so i could give you a big cuddle! Love you.xx


----------



## nickster

That's absolutely brilliant news Alison. Your Christopher's a star boy and no mistake... I'm really proud of him too!!! Good luck with the bathing and feeding tomorrow.  x


----------



## Damelottie

Brilliant news    

WELL DONE CHRISTOPHER    

I wish you could give Alex a big cuddle too


----------



## starrysky

Great news Alison!

Adam was 5lb 5 just after he was born!

Will they be talking about home soon?

Enjoy the bath!

Heather


----------



## pem

What a fantastic little man, I bet you are so so proud of him, he is a proper little fighter isn't he. Me thinks you've got a feisty little monkey on your hands Alison....teenage years should be fun!!!1

Hope the feeding and bathing has gone well today, you sound really well, I am really chuffed for you!!

Lots of love 

Emma x


----------



## nickidee

I'm so pleased to hear about Christopher's progress.
Words cannot express my admiration for all of you and I sincerely hope you can return home with Christopher in the very near future. It's boding well  
Nicki x


----------



## Mable

Picture of little Christopher in his bath PLEASE!
Wonderful news about his progress, I think Pem has summed it up really, can't imagine how you are coping with all the ups and downs and the worry of it all. You must be so proud of your boys.
xx


----------



## CookieSal

I cannot tell you how much admiration I have for you all - little Alex must be sitting up there with a huge grin on his face watching his mummies and his brother doing so brilliantly.  I send you lots and lots of love and look forward to hearing which milestone little Christopher next bashes his way through....you go little guy!


----------



## PaulaB

H Alison,
Just wanted to say I think of you all so often. I am so pleased to hear that Christopher is doing really well and getting so big. You must be so proud of him. Would love to see some pics. Take care xxx


----------



## Alison0702

Well helllooooooo 

I have got some fabulous news..........

CHRISTOPHER IS HOPEFULLY COMING HOME ON MONDAY        

Yes, the day has finally arrived where we were told that the plan is to get the little man out of there and get him home where he belongs!

So, we are rooming in one of the flats on the ward Fri-Sun so we have a practice run before we take him home. I cannot wait.

So, tomorrow we get our recussitation training

The oxygen is getting fitted Thursday

and Friday we get to spend time with Christopher alone in a room with the nurses down the corridor should we need them

I've been looking for apnoea monitors so I can feel safe if he decides to stop breathing as that still scares the cr*p out of me.

He still has to go to full bottles, then to demand feeding before he goes, so his departure might be postponed, but that wont be too much of a hardship saying as we have already done 16 weeks.

I'll keep you updated

Love Alison, Juliette & Christopher


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh that is fantastic news you must be so overjoyed.  Really hope that it all goes well over the weekend rooming in. Do they give you apnoea monitors to borrow- at my NICU/SCBU we do as we run a CONI scheme (care of the next infant) it is additional health visiting support,monitor for a year, emergency card to access care at the local hospital - for family who have lost a baby maybe ask about it.

Thinking of you all
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Brilliant news!!!


----------



## Alison0702

JJ1 I am going to ask tomorrow about the monitor to borrow as a girl who's daughter went home a few weeks ago got one form her hospital. There are some on internet but I'd rather save £80. I'll ask about the CONI scheme. Thanks for info


----------



## CookieSal

What wonderful news....   I am so in awe of your little man and the progress he has made


----------



## crazycat

Nice one Christopher!!!!

that's wonderful news. 

Heather, Jo and Adam


----------



## nickidee

That truly is the most fantastic news and I am overjoyed for you all. I sincerely hope the weekend goes swimmingly and that you will finally have Christopher at home with you on monday. All the very, very best.
Nicki x


----------



## sardonic sunflower

Brilliant news.  Fingers crossed for the weekend and enjoy every moment of finally have little Christopher home safe with you both where he belongs x


----------



## pem

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           

Best news ever Alison!!! Hope the weekend goes absolutely to plan and you have your lovely little man home with you ASAP.

Oh, I am so so so Chuffed for you , what a fantastic little man he is!!!

Lots of Love

Emma, DP and wee one!!


----------



## lucky2010

Hi honey, our SCBU lend out apnoea monitors to all 'long-termers' who are going home too, so def ask.

tonnes of love x x


----------



## Mable

Fabulous news - hope the weekend goes well, do let us know!
Will be thinking of you all


----------



## candygirl

Good luck for Monday - great news that he's doing so well.

Candy x


----------



## nickster

That's sooooooooo exciting Alison! Good luck with all the preparation over the weekend. By the sounds of it, Christopher can't wait to be home either!  x


----------



## evelet

oooh how exciting is that! Christopher home with you!!!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## petdowe

Aww wow thats brilliant news Alison hun  
I am over the moon   for you all take care and  for monday hun
love to you all nicky


----------



## pem

Hope all is going well with you guys...

thinking of you loads and sending you loads of love and  

Emma x


----------



## Damelottie

Might he be home now?

Oh I do hope so xxx


----------



## CookieSal

Has anyone heard from them?  Really hoping they are enjoying their first few days as a proper family at home. x


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Not quite home yet....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118098.msg1915352#msg1915352


----------



## pem

Thanks for that Jane, Was wondering .... Let's hope it's soon!


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Jane xxxx


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks Jane, fingers crossed it won't be too much longer for them.


----------



## Alison0702

Hey  

Thanks for your lovely messages! 

I have some fab news to tell you all.

We are currently packing our little bags to stay at the hospital tomorrow and Thursday with our little man. Hopefully he will be good to come home with us on Friday.

He has been a little gem since the weekend, and doing so well at screeching when he needs his dinner and enjoying it     I love smelling of baby sick-it's great!

He will be 4 months old on Thursday and when I think about it, it has gone quickly in a way. Cant wait to be able to wake up in the morning and not get ready-just sit there with my hair like Worzel Gummidge. Woohoo!

I am a bit hyper tonight....         

Am going to take my pc into the hospital so might be able to get on here to update you. If not, I will post asap when we are home.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Alison hope the next 2 days fly by and you are home with Christopher your now in the home straight !!
L x


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Alison, you must be so excited! We are here on your behalf.  I hope the next two days go well at the hospital and I can't wait to hear that Christopher is home in just a few short days time. What a star he is. 

Sending huge love to all three of you,

Gina. x


----------



## Hugs

Alison0702 said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks for your lovely messages!
> 
> I have some fab news to tell you all.
> 
> We are currently packing our little bags to stay at the hospital tomorrow and Thursday with our little man. Hopefully he will be good to come home with us on Friday.
> 
> He has been a little gem since the weekend, and doing so well at screeching when he needs his dinner and enjoying it   I love smelling of baby sick-it's great
> 
> He will be 4 months old on Thursday and when I think about it, it has gone quickly in a way. Cant wait to be able to wake up in the morning and not get ready-just sit there with my hair like Worzel Gummidge. Woohoo!
> 
> I am a bit hyper tonight....
> 
> Am going to take my pc into the hospital so might be able to get on here to update you. If not, I will post asap when we are home.


Wooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Im so please for you both.

Hopefully we will be not far behind you then you will need to give me advice 

Love
Denise and Aimee
xx


----------



## nickidee

That is fantastic news. I hope that over the next couple of days Christopher continues to go from strength to strength and you get to enjoy your first weekend at home all together.
Nicki x


----------



## pem

Oh, brilliant news Alison, we too are excited for you. hope the next few days go well at the hospital and he continues to be a fabulous screecher !!

thinking of you all and sending you all lots of   and  

Emma x


----------



## CookieSal

So fantastic to hear, makes me all teary to think that finally you will get to be together at home.  Christopher - you are so amazing, keep screeching little one.  

Sally x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Alison

Its just the best news   

Good luck tonight and tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Alison0702

Good evening!

Well, after 17 weeks and 6 days, little Christopher is home! 

                         

We ended up having 3 nights in the flat because.....

We took him into the flat Wednesday lunchtime and he was a little star. Snoozing away. Then he woke up for a feed so we transferred his oxygen from the wall unit, to the portable cannister. He was really crying and I thought it was because he was really hungry. Then, he went blue and completely stopped breathing!
I panicked and Juliette grabbed him while I ran to get help. I found a nurse and by the time we got back to the room Juliette had resussitated him. My god, we were terrified.
Obviously the nurse took him straight back to the ward, where we found that the nozzle on the cannister wasn't working properly so he got no oxygen for the time he was attatched to it       But, he was ok, and thats the main thing, and at least w knew that it wasn't him just not being bothered to breathe. But well done Juliette!

So, Thursday we moved back to the flat and had 2 nights there with him and it was fine. He woke up twice during the night for a feed then went straight back to sleep.

We left the hospital this afternoon, which was really emotional as we had to say goodbye to some fabulous people.
But, also, one of our friends who we have known for most of our time in the RVI lost their baby boy last night     
So, today has been full of mixed emotions.


I want to say thank you thank you thank you for all of your support over the last 4 months. 

Lots and lots of love

Alison, Juliette & Christopher
xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

​
*WELL DONE CHRISTOPHER*​
*and lots of love to Alison and Juliette (great going Juliette )*​
*Alex is doing a great job looking over you all  *​
*A fantastic day  *​
*Love Emma xxxxxxxxx*​


----------



## CookieSal

That's just wonderful news.      Well done to Juliette - must have been so frightening for both of you.  Hope little Christopher is loving his first few days at home with his mummies.  xxx


----------



## nickidee

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## magsandemma

Hi there

Wonderful news, hope your first night at home together went well, been thinking of you all over the last few days hoping that you would all be at home soon, must of been great for you all to wake up together this morning!!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## Mable

OMG - amazing resus skills Juliette! The journey home has been so long, wishing you all the very best for your first few nights at home together. Can't wait to hear all about it.
Mable


----------



## pem

Yey, What brilliant news, all home safe and sound at last and I was only wondering aloud to DP yesterday morning if you were home yet!!!

I'm really chuffed for ya!!!

Well done Juliette!!

Emma x


----------



## PaulaB

Thats so wonderful to here you have your little boy at home where he belongs. I am so pleased for you. Always in my thoughts. Paula xx


----------



## pem

Just thinking of you Alison and Co, hope all is going well at home and you are enjoying your first week at home with your lovely little man!!!

Lots of Love

Emma x


----------



## rosypie

so so pleased for you both that you have Christopher home. it must be strange, wonderful and frightening all at the same time after so long in hospital. you're in our thoughts.

hope to see you soon over on the parenting thread!!

xx


----------



## Alison0702

Hi girls  

I have eventually found out how to resize pictures, so I thought I'd update my avatar to show you how much my little one has come on...

On Monday, he weighed 11lb 14oz  
He is on solids now too

He had an 3 monthly appointment a few weeks ago, and they were really pleased with him. The physio also came to check that everything was ok, and she was chuffed to bits, as his movement is that of a normal baby so neither of them are anticipating any issues thank god. 

The best part though is that he is now being weaned off his oxygen and is currently in air for 4 hours a day and all is well.
Little star

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## pem

Hiyah Alison,

It is soooooooooooooooogood to hear from you and christopher and to see his totally scrumptious new picture!!!

He is doing really well isn't he?? I am so pleased for you that all is well and no issues are anticipated!!

And go Christopher go without that oxygen!!

He is lovely Alison, and it is great to hear from you!!

Emma and Edie x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wow Alison he is gorgeous- so delighted that all is going well for you.
L x


----------



## starfish3

Hey Alison

Christopher looks just great! Time seems to be flying by so quickly..Jaxson 13 weeks old now too. Really doesnt seem that long ago that we had our run of BFPs in June last year... and looks what miracles we have now.

Had been away from FF from about 18 weeks pregnant until after Jaxson born so really was upset to hear about wee Alex... must still be so hard... I know I still think about my little jellybean lost as m/c at 7 weeks, still makes me very sad over 2 years later ..cant begin to imagine what it must be like for you and DP.

Best wishes
Sharyn in NZ


----------



## Alison0702

Thanks a lot for your replies  

just thought I'd show him off. Most people are probably thinking "who the hell's Alison & Juliette" cos I havnt been able to get on here for a bit.  

Sharon So lovely to see the pic of you and your lovely little boy. Its amazing to think I just had ET a year today. I wondered where you had gone, but so glad all is good for you and your family x

Emma Your Edie is soooooooooooooo cute. You must be so proud.  

JJ1 Your inbox is full! Hope you're ok hunny


----------



## Mable

Just spotted Christopher's pic!! What gorgeous chubby cheeks he's got. More pics please. 

I can't seem to get any pics on my profile, my server seems to crash when I try.


----------



## nismat

*Alison*, how wonderful to see and hear how well Christopher is doing. With that fabulously kissable face too xxx
Great news that no issues are anticipated after his very premature arrival, that really is fab.


----------



## Alison0702

Hello everyone

I wanted to say that last night, after being off my oxygen for 12 hours, I was monitored off my oxygen for the first night ever. I knew my mammies were worried so I was extra good and didn't set my alarm off once!

I know they were proud of me this morning as I got even more cuddles than normal  They think the consultant will tell me that I dont have to have it anymore when we see him in 2 weeks. I'll be so pleased as I get really annoyed with the contant blowing up my nose 

I know you were all really worried about me when I was really ill, and I am glad that I had my little brother Alex to look out for me. I miss him and wish he was here but I know he is really. I have started making new noises and my mammies think I am trying to talk to them, but I'm not, I'm talking to my twin brother telling them what fantastic mammies we have.

Bye for now
Love and kisses
Christopher


----------



## Mable

Hurray hurray, Christopher, and your big strong lungs.


----------



## mintyfaglady

Woo! Go Christopher - that's excellent news little man. I bet your mums are very happy with you.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

That is a big step for him, well done little man!!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

WELL DONE CHRISTOPHER!!

No oxygen AND you learnt to type  .

Have you found this thread yet? 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148400.0

PS. We also think your mammies are fab


----------

